# H] Blutrausch-Shattrath (9/10 HC) sucht DD's für Mythic



## Veolia (31. März 2015)

Die Gilde Blutrausch wurde am 19.3.2010 auf dem Server Shattrath gegründet. Anfangs waren wir eine Stammgruppe aus 10-11 Leuten. Viele der Leute sind nach wie vor noch bei uns und können daher eine Menge Spielerfahrung und Eingespieltheit aufweisen. Durch Ehrgeiz und Disziplin haben wir es geschafft zu den besseren Horde-Gilden des Servers zu gehören.
 
Wir selber bezeichnen uns nicht als Progress-Gilde, jedoch sind wir sehr ehrgeizig und streben einen gewissen Erfolg an.
 
Fürs Raidkader suchen wir noch folgende Leute um Mythic zu gehen:
 
*- 1 Eule*
*- 1 Mage*
*- 1 Hexer*
*- 1 Shadow*
*- 1 Windwalker/Katze/DK-DD mit Tankspec*
*- 1 Holy-Priester*
 
Unsere Raidzeiten sind wie folgt:
Mittwoch: 19.30-23.00 Uhr
Sonntag: 19.30 - 23.00 Uhr
Montag 19.30 - 23.00 Uhr
 
Das bieten wir Dir:
 
- ehrgeizige, erfahrene und talentierte Spieler
- eine angenehme Gildenatmosphäre mit Leuten die auch gerne im TS rumalbern, aber bei Bossen die nötige Konzentration an den Tag legen
- Faire Lootverteilung, kein DKP-System
 
Was erwarten wir von Dir:
 
Du solltest ...
 
- das 18. Lebensjahr vollendet haben
- Deinen Char beherrschen und dich mit deiner Klasse befassen (Theorycrafting)
- mindestens zu 1-2 der 3 Raidtage da sein
- bei längeren Abwesenheiten wie Urlaub etc. Bescheid geben
- Dein Gear stets optimiert halten (Verzauberungen, Sockel etc.)
- immer gut auf den Raid vorbereitet sein (Flask, grosses Bufffood)
- Dich über die Bosse die angegangen werden informieren (Guides und Videos anschauen)
- konstruktive Kritik annehmen und umsetzen können
- es akzeptieren bei zuvielen Anmeldungen mal auszusetzen oder den Off-Specc zu spielen
 
Itemlevel ist bei uns sekundär, wichtig sind für uns die Spielweise, Zuverlässigkeit und einen gewissen Ehrgeiz.
 
Sollten wir Dein Interesse geweckt haben, bewirb dich bei einem der Offis, Veolein (B-Tag; Veo#1478), Vitoriavetra oder Ñala oder im Forum "http://blutrauschshatt.host.allvatar.com/"
 
Bei Fragen stehen wir natürlich gerne zur Verfügung.


----------

